# Feral Cats baited with 1080 laced sausages....



## Stompsy (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.inverse.com/article/55319-australia-s-poison-sausages-kill-millions-of-cats

Everything I've read regarding 1080 states that it kills everything, not just cats.... I mean, New Zealand use it to bait our native possums... this seems counter productive and really, just pointless! And reptiles would probably just swallow these little sausages whole!

Thoughts?

Also, I've not seen any Australian articles about this at all... that concerns me...


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Good riddance to the cats killed.

IMO : right idea , wrong method (if it also kills native reptiles, birds and marsupials).
Cats we can do without in Australia.

CSIRO needs to develop a biological control (virus) spread by mosquitos or fleas and specific to cats and just release it cart blanche nation wide. They've done this for rabbits..


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 30, 2019)

For the dosages needed to kill a cat, most of WA wildlife would be resistant to it. After all the 1080 poison is naturally found in the berry of a WA plant.
Overall the end product used for cats is a well developed design that has a few features that make it less attractive to natives like quolls. 
With the way things are for many threatened species, without 1080 we would have lost so much more. But on the other hand we must recognise that despite all the 1080 used across Australia annually over the decades, we have only made islands cat and fox free.


----------



## Neil j (Apr 30, 2019)

Got to do something. As for the OS idiots saying it’s inhuman for the cats No words


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 30, 2019)

Saw this on my Facebook

I’m all for culling feral cats to be honest.




The smaller animals are what we’re found inside the cat


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Saw this on my Facebook
> 
> I’m all for culling feral cats to be honest.
> 
> ...



Cats, all cats, should be classified as noxious vermin the instant they get outside.

Very few cat lovers do the right thing - ie their cat is kept indoors and never allowed to roam freely , and they don't care what their cat/s does when outside.
IMO if a cat is outside and roaming freely about , I don't care if it's someone's pet , or if it's registered and chipped, it's indiguishable from a feral / stray and should be killed, sterilizing these animals doesn't help protect native animals because you can never sterilize enough cats to make a difference or drive cats to local extinction (in Australia).


----------



## Abstractivity (Apr 30, 2019)

I was pretty sure if the cat didn't have any distinguishable things like chips and Rego or tag, it would be caught and taken to be euthanized. We already have the most efficient killers in Australia don't need anymore than that!


----------



## cris (Apr 30, 2019)

When the lizards go to sleep I will check some cat guts  Working on mesh to keep out the carnivore wallabies, lol.
[doublepost=1556617152,1556616677][/doublepost]1080 is a pretty good poison. In many situations. There are exceptions. I will tell them to get ****ed. Not welcome in my part of Australia.
[doublepost=1556618236][/doublepost]


Stompsy said:


> https://www.inverse.com/article/55319-australia-s-poison-sausages-kill-millions-of-cats
> 
> Everything I've read regarding 1080 states that it kills everything, not just cats.... I mean, New Zealand use it to bait our native possums... this seems counter productive and really, just pointless! And reptiles would probably just swallow these little sausages whole!
> 
> ...


As far as NZ goes you should build an better ecosystem. You have a blank slate and **** all nonsense native **** to conserve. In NZ 1080 is used at extremely high dosage when all you really need is a few 1000 honey badgers.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 1, 2019)

Abstractivity said:


> I was pretty sure if the cat didn't have any distinguishable things like chips and Rego or tag, it would be caught and taken to be euthanized. We already have the most efficient killers in Australia don't need anymore than that!



Not likely , they end up at the RSPCA pound and if the owners discover puss is missing they will likely call the rangers office at the local council and be told where their cat is , then it's up to them to go get it and pay a token fine , and they wont be allowed to take it until they've paid to register and chip it , and purchase a collar. Good luck recapturing it if they continue letting it roam.


----------



## Abstractivity (May 1, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Not likely , they end up at the RSPCA pound and if the owners discover puss is missing they will likely call the rangers office at the local council and be told where their cat is , then it's up to them to go get it and pay a token fine , and they wont be allowed to take it until they've paid to register and chip it , and purchase a collar. Good luck recapturing it if they continue letting it roam.


Was kinda the heat of the moment "I don't particularly like cats" comment. I know they would assess the cats behaviour and determine whether it had been cared for as well as eligible to be rehomed. We should have better restriction on cats being outside. Always Desexed, Always Inside etc.


----------



## LittleButterfly (May 2, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Cats, all cats, should be classified as noxious vermin the instant they get outside.
> 
> Very few cat lovers do the right thing - ie their cat is kept indoors and never allowed to roam freely , and they don't care what their cat/s does when outside.
> IMO if a cat is outside and roaming freely about , I don't care if it's someone's pet , or if it's registered and chipped, it's indiguishable from a feral / stray and should be killed, sterilizing these animals doesn't help protect native animals because you can never sterilize enough cats to make a difference or drive cats to local extinction (in Australia).



Its so annoying how people don't control where their cats go. If your cat is outside it should be watched


----------



## Herpetology (May 2, 2019)

Or get an outside enclosure for your cat which has a run into your house window


----------



## Stompsy (May 7, 2019)

I should have known this would wind up an attack on cats in general!

I have absolutely no problem with our government bodies culling feral cats. I love my cat but know she'd take out the Magpies and every other bird I've befriended in a heartbeat given the chance. 

My question was around the poison and concerns it would be ingested by native wildlife... only one person has posted regarding that and I'd love to see the levels in the Sausages vs the levels proven for each species. Has that even been tested or have they just assumed?

@cris LOL @honey Badgers


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 7, 2019)

If there is a more effective and selective way of exterminating cats (and foxes) in large areas of this continent that has minimal negative effects on native animals feel free to suggest it.

I'm sure that if you do a scientific literature survey / search online that there will be copious rigorous papers regarding the use of this poison and it's effect on different species and recommended doseages per bait. All you need do is take the time to look.
Will be assessed in the EIS for the various baiting campaigns too I expect likely assessable via FOI requests.
You are concerned , so it's up to you do the leg work I think.

I've suggested one that I think would be much more effective but I can't see the CSIRO ever developing it because the cat lover brigade and PETA would be up in arms.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 7, 2019)

clone a couple of this dude


----------



## Southernserpent (May 7, 2019)

I saw something that scans an animal then detects what it is before it shoots a projectile of poison onto the cat which then grooms himself and ingests the poison. It's not fool proof but I think it had pretty good odds if I remember. Sorry if this has been mentioned before


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 7, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> clone a couple of this dude


 \

Instead of stuffing about with it he should used the axe to brain it as soon as it came out and left it there thereby making a good cat - as least then the flies , ants and worms would gotten a good feed from it.
But what did he do ? he let it go …. geez he's part of the problem IMO.
[doublepost=1557231127,1557230622][/doublepost]


Southernserpent said:


> I saw something that scans an animal then detects what it is before it shoots a projectile of poison onto the cat which then grooms himself and ingests the poison. It's not fool proof but I think it had pretty good odds if I remember. Sorry if this has been mentioned before



sure if there are only a few to deal with in a small area. But this is nationwide problem and there are millions of them , so the solution needs to almost military in scale , need weapons of mass destruction to wipe out cats on the loose on an industrial scale to even make a noticeable impact.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 9, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> \
> 
> Instead of stuffing about with it he should used the axe to brain it as soon as it came out and left it there thereby making a good cat - as least then the flies , ants and worms would gotten a good feed from it.
> But what did he do ? he let it go …. geez he's part of the problem IMO.
> ...



While I do agree, he did say in the video he would do it after the video was shot, as theres no point in doing it on video.

The cat then tried to bite him which would give him who knows what infections.


----------

